
Note Taking with Obsidian - rolisz
https://rolisz.ro/2020/07/28/obsidian/
======
amohn9
I've been taking some classes online through quarantine, and have really
enjoyed taking notes with Obsidian.

As I review old notes, I often put parts of class notes into dedicated notes
of their own, and the end result is a list of links to the topics covered,
example problems worked out, and a bit of extra descriptive color relevant to
that specific lecture.

